# Free Virtual Tabletop



## HarbingerSTG (May 7, 2011)

Greetings fellow gamers! Has your gaming group been split or likewise been inhibited from gaming together? By the using virtual tabletops you now have the ability to get back together with you old gaming group or start new gaming groups with people from across the country! RPGTonight is one such tabletop, and while supporting features such as voice and text chat, an in game dice roller, and the ability to move around tokens on your gaming maps, it is also free! It is supported by a hardworking community of programmers and GMs which keep it this way, while dedicating much of their time to improving your game experience. RPGTonight also has another perk the admins are working on implementing called "The Living Game" This Living Game system they are working on makes it so that every quest and and mission you do has consequences on a dynamic world, while maintaining a tabletop gaming atmosphere. If you are interested the link is RPGtonight Free Online Virtual Tabletop for Role Playing Games Just register on the forums to get started and if you have any questions PM me here or on the RPGTonight forums where I have the same username.


----------

